# quilting frame



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

The Wife and I are going to make a king size quilt. We have the frame made and suspended from the ceiling with a boat winch to raise and lower it.

How do We go about attaching the fabric to get started? Doe it take another 1x4 and clamp it to the starting edge or just use carpenter clamps to hold the edge tight?

HELP HELP!!

Thanks in advance. A jar of honey could be in Your future if We can make the quilting frame work (honey wont be pulled tell June or July).


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

The frames are held together by c-clamps and all of the layers of the quilt are tacked on around the edge. You have to make sure that it's square. As you quilt, you'll remove the tacks from the sides so that you can roll the quilted section around the board as you need, to reach more of the inside. It's good to have a sheet to throw over the quilt to keep the dust off when you're not working on it.

Hope this helps you! 

ETA: a picture, maybe....

http://www.quiltingboard.com/attachments/main-f1/37552d1234742400-attachment-37552.jpe


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

What You are saying is tack the starting end and then wrap the quilt as it is made? Wouldn't a king size be way over size before the end( to much to wrap)


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You tack each end really well and then also tack the sides to get it stretched out and quilt across what you can reach. Untack the sides and roll the quilted section around the board, re-clamp and tack the sides and quilt some more. With a king size it will get a bit bulky, but that's the only way that you will be able to reach the middle to quilt. You can quilt from both sides and roll as you need, you will just have to make sure that you keep the tautness so that you don't get wrinkles/puckers.

I found a video that gives a good idea of this method of quilting. She uses pins instead of tacks and you can try both to see which you're more comfortable with.

[YOUTUBE]YjM-BuAfpbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Squaring the frame is no problem and I have lots of c clamps. Guess it will be a adventure to say the least!!

Will look at the video now.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

You can attach "leaders" to the frame - strips of fabric about 8-10 inches wide and as long as the frame, stapled/tacked to the wood - and pin your basted quilt to the leaders. That way, when you get to the edge of the quilt you still have room to do the quilting. Yes, king size will be bulky - the larger the frame the less bulk you'll have to roll. 

How about some pics!? Would love to see the quilt and the set up.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

When I did a king size (hand quilted) I set up my Mom's big frame out in the front yard (at the farm, lots of room outside, none inside).

Then I tacked down the backing, smoothed the batting over that and then laid out the top, pulling to get a nice smooth fit. Then hand basted it, rolling one side as I went until it was all basted. Then I took the whole thing off the frame and lap quilted it with a big hoop and a comfy rocking chair. I just draped the quilt around me as I worked on each section. The basting held everything in place very well.


----------



## xbeeman412 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the imput. We are up to our ears with the Bees getting them ready for the honey flow that starts early May here. Will see if there is time to lay everything out once the flow starts, should be a lull for a week or so when they are suppered up.


----------

